

Ask HN: I am in San Francisco for a  month - bonsai

Hello dear HNers,<p>I am from Europe, Serbia. Occasionally I travel to San Francisco to work onsite with clients. I don’t have my own business, I am just Software Developer working in offshore company here in Serbia.<p>Everytime I come in San Francisco, visit tech talks, meetups i feel that entrepreneurial spirit. Naturally driven with all of positive energy of this place, many ideas comes to my mind. Life is expensive here in San Francisco. Developers too. Developers are really gold here.<p>From time to time I ask myself, is it really so hard to find IT projects that can be outsourced to cheaper but still quality developers?<p>I am here now in San Francisco for a month.<p>I would like to talk to people, who can help me achieving my goal.<p>Is there person &#x2F; business who would like to outsource software development projects to offshore team?<p>Is there someone who would can find IT projects in Bay Area, and outsource them to the offshore team?
======
kevinchau
Bonsai, try using twitter, or reaching out to people directly. Paul DeJoe
wrote a blog post on the Stride blot recently that would be worth it to read:;

[https://strideapp.com/blog/2013/06/paul-dejoe-hustlin-in-
the...](https://strideapp.com/blog/2013/06/paul-dejoe-hustlin-in-the-valley/)

~~~
bonsai
Interestin blog post. thanks kevin.

------
pimpl
There are soooo many dev companies with offices in Poland, where developers
are able to work 2/3 cheaper. Like, 100k USD/year vs 100k PLN/year (100k PLN =
~31k USD).

~~~
bonsai
Same situation is here in Serbia. Good developer salary is around 30k usd per
year.

There are a lot of dev companies in Serbia too.

My goal is to start small and outsource projects to clients in usa.

------
jkaykin
Yes, it is possible. Many people do it.

~~~
bonsai
:) I am aware of that, that is why I have posted this message on hn.

------
bonsai
Anybody?

